# Lineolated parakeets



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi everyone ! 

I got a pair of linnies a few days ago . I don't have any experience with them so I would love any pointers or personal experiences . 

Behaviour-wise , they seem to be mellow and slow. All of the other parrot species I have at the moment are very active and love flying and playing with toys. These guys haven't shown any interest in toys and haven't flown even once . Is this is normal for them or will they become more playful as time passes ? 

Apart from that , they don't eat anything other than seeds. Ive tried giving them all kinds of greens, fruits and fresh foods but its all been ignored. Is there any way I can encourage them to try out new foods ?


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful world of linnies! They are awesome little birds! There is a website that can give you more information and very good advice about your new linnies. It's BarredParakeets.com and it can answer many questions you may have. One word of caution, linnies love to burrow under things like pillows, cushions, newspapers, etc. Linnies prefer to walk on the ground and climb on things rather than fly (although they are very good flyers) and many have been injured or killed when their owners didn't know they were there or didn't see them and stepped on or sat on them.  They aren't as active as budgies. They're more like the couch potatoes of the bird world, but they love to climb and play with toys and are adorable little clowns! They need a balanced diet of seeds and pellets and veggies and fruit. Keep offering things like chopped apples, carrots, broccoli, etc. They'll try it eventually! Don't give up! What are your linnies names? Do you know their sexes? Can't wait to see pics! If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

I am guessing from what you write that your Linnies are not comfortable in their new surrounds. Linnes are very sweet active birds that have a huge appetite. Their metabolism is very fast and droppings very large for such a small bird. My Linnies eat all day long so one must be careful not to encourage obesity. They love to fly which helps keep them healthy. They are built for climbing as you have found. Toys and ladders are a must for them. Mine will go for a new type of toy right away, no fear of something new. My Linnies favorite foods are apples and carrots. I clean a raw carrot and place it between cage bars and they chew it until it is pencil thin. So keep offering they a variety of fruits and veggies. By the way its melon season so offer up watermelon and others.

When they feel at ease in their new home they will come around. Do you have any photos for us?


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

*From what I know, Linnies are grass keets... so if you offer them a tray of grass they will run around in it, and eat the grass. They feel at home in grass.

I also understand that they are more of a evening bird. they are more active early evening/night then they are during the day.*


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for the advice ! 
I shall keep offering them fresh foods. Hopefully they will come around in the future 
I haven't got to naming them yet. I'm welcome to suggestions  .
Both are Cobalt blue ( I think ) and based on what read I online look like a male/female pair.

They aren't tame at all but one does come up to the front of the cage when I change their food or speak to them. I feel they can be worked with and become at least partially tame. I don't think I will risk letting them out till they're comfortable enough to navigate their way around the room.
I've only given them one toy as of now until they get used to their new home.

I just have one not very good pic of them. Will be taking more soon !


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're beautiful  
I love them, and the look like a pretty pair. 
I would name one Hinto ("blue") and one Zeru ("blue"), one Tallin (capital of Estonia) and one Bristol, or one Zeus and one Hera.


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

They're beautiful!!  Hope to see more of them!


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

My linnies would not touch grass and are most active in the AM. Come evening they are quiet and ready to bed down by 7 pm.


----------



## NancyO (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh I just had to comment. I love linnies. I have one female named Scooter. She is 9 1/2 years old and doing well. She is much calmer than my 3 spazzy budgies lol. I always line the cage bottom with paper towels and she messes the paper up and hides underneath it - so funny. I think she only poops once a day lol - it is HUGE!!!! At some point I would like to get another linnie. These birds are very mellow and calm.

Nancy


----------



## MerBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

I love linnies, it's a shame they're not available here in Australia.


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

How are you birds doing? Linnies are truly one of the best species for pet birds. Please share more photos.


----------

